# So I just moved to Kennesaw/ Acworth area.  Where to fish?



## HardcoreTJ

Anyone in the Kennesaw/ Acworth area know of any good places to fish with my canoe or bank fish? (man I wish I had a boat)  Also what are the best bait/ tackle shops?


----------



## Alan in GA

*oh yeah...*

Lake Acworth.....right near you.
Largemouth and grass beds along the shore. A canoe is great if you like to paddle! No gas motors on the lake!


----------



## russ010

Lathem Reservoir is up off Hwy 369
Lake Acworth
Carter's ReReg

you can look at the lakes we fish our jon boat tourneys at - http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com/indexframes.html, then click on Lake Info


----------



## Cletus T.

You can kill two birds with one stone.  Go visit the Dugout (tackle shop) in Kennesaw and they have a great selection of all kinds of fishing gear…..plus…they have a well stocked pond right there next to the shop that they let you fish….you have to pay $5 but to me that’s money well spent!  There are some toad-zilias swimming in there too!

Good luck!


----------



## robert0035

Lake acworth has some great fishing and you have to checkout Legends Outfitters great people and top notch service!!!!!


----------



## basskid5000

Legends has alot of good stuff and so does The Dugout.
Shoot me a PM and i'll give you tons of info about the local fishing


----------



## wgatling

I have tried canoeing in Allatoona. It is like bicycling on I-75.

There aren't many rivers near Kennesaw that have outfitters that will run shuttle for you.

If you can get a shuttle bunny, this section of the Etowah would be a good section. It runs from Cherokee Road into Canton. Section M-N if you are playing along at home with a copy of "A Canoeing & Kayaking Guide to Georgia".

The water is generally pretty mild with a gentle current. The watershed above is large enough, so that it doesn't get too scrapy. Occasionally it will pick up the pace but the river is deep, so it still looks flat.  

There are a couple of small shoals, but only enough to make the water noisy. The water is moving, so wear your PFD. The group I was with did flip a couple of boats when they hit strainers.


----------



## Fletch_W

Although I haven't been there in about 10 years, Mount Allatoona aka Allatoona Pass is near Holiday Marina. If you walk a good ways back there, there's two nice lakes you can fish all around from the bank. And it's free. 

Go 41 North and turn right on 3rd Army Road. At the dead end, turn right on Main Street. Then, quickly, turn left on Sandtown Rd under the I-75 bridge. Pass Paw Paw's (if that's still there) and past the Blockhouse Ramp. Allatoona Pass is about a mile down on the right, just past the crazy dangerous intersection through which you bear left, you'll know it when you see it.


----------



## Fletch_W

Also, if you search for reports for Redtop Mountain on Lake Allatoona on this forum, you'll find some info on fishing coves that you can also fish from the bank. Redtop is a state park, so you can fish pretty much anywhere that you can physically walk to.


----------



## Fletch_W

One more spot: 

Put your canoe in at the Blockhouse ramp on Allatoona, the whole area is a no-wake zone so you _should_ have no problems. In that zone, there is the I-75 bridge and another bridge right next to it, and a few coves that have brush and blowdowns. Fish those bridges and the rip rap, and around the coves. There are alot of crappie, spots, and even some hybrids in the area. And of course, channel and flathead cats. And you get constant entertainment from watching the side-show at the ramp on a weekend.  When I was in-between-motors with my jonboat, I'd just put in there and row over to the bridge to fish. To find it on a map, the ramp is where I-75 crosses the lake, you can't miss it. It's on Sandtown Rd. 

Note: It's also a DNR and ACOE hotspot, so make sure you have your life jackets and fishing license, and don't get too drunk. You _will_ get checked. I think launching is $5 per vehicle.


----------



## HardcoreTJ

"Don't get too drunk". Hahah.


Thanks for the info guys that should get me started!


----------



## hart8828

How about any bank fishing in the south west part of Paulding county?


----------



## HardcoreTJ

I went to lake acworth yesterday morning in the canoe from 730 to noon and didnt catch a single fish.  I'm going to try again this weekend.  Any tips?


----------



## Alan in GA

*Lake Acworth*

What did you throw?...where did you go on the lake?


----------



## MTMiller

Lake Acworth can be very tough.  Other times it can be good.  I haven't had much luck on it this time of year.  The lake is very shallow and only gets about 21 feet deep around the dam in one spot.  Most of the lake is around 10 feet deep.  Lots of shad in the lake.  The shallow end of the lake can be very good in the fall.  I've seen some good bass come out of there.  They seek cover in the grass or deep this time of year and it is difficult (at least for me anyway) to get them out of the grass without getting hung up.  You can find a fish study of the lake here that shows some good spots to fish: http://www.acworth.org/aprd/files/Download/lakeacworthfishstudy.pdf

Also don't forget about the etowah river.  That is perfect for a canoe.  There is also lower Aubrey Lake in Cartersville of off Hwy.411.  I believe it is $3 per person flat rate.  The hooch also has a good population of shoal bass and spots downstream of Morgan Falls Dam and is a good float with a canoe and fairly close.

Nature's Tacklebox in Paulding County is a very good fishing store as well: http://allatoonabass.com/Naturestacklebox.html


----------



## Alan in GA

*hot water lake...*

with the surface temps so high, throwing grass frogs or spinner/buzz baits to the aquatic grass does not work as well as in the spring/fall.
I crossed over the bridge Saturday about 10 am and saw a  bass boat over where the old bridge remnants are. This is directly between the boat ramp and road on the opposite bank.....a highway USED TO be located there before the lake was impounded. A good creek channel still can be seen on depth finders and one might guess this should be a great hangout for large bass during the hot weather. Years ago I knew a guy that would throw large plastic worms there for hours and would only come out with just one or two 5 to 8 lb fish......................Hmmm....maybe that's not a bad thing!!!
I loved to go back to the flats when largemouth would forage the logs and grass pods out in the middle of the flats....buzz king and grass frog throwin' heaven!
Uh,,,,mmm...I mean...YEAH...the lake is dead..don't waste your time there...  

Lake Acworth is the closest thing to a "Florida Lake" we have around here! Those grass strips around the edge can be a blast to fish with weedless frogs or spinner/buzz baits at the edges.


----------



## MTMiller

That was probably me you saw there fishing last saturday.  I sat anchored in that spot for 3 hours and caught one pretty good one and had 2-3 other bites.  I think that motor boat (Acworth Police) had them spooked.  They were patrolling for the 4th of July event at Cauble Park.  They aren't used to people running motors up and down the lake.


----------



## Alan in GA

*channel*

Between you and the back flats is 'great area' to cast shallow running crank baits. There are submerged logs that hold some big fish! Most as I said, just throw at the bank. That lake is one of the best to turn around and throw at what 'appears' to be empty water. You probably know that being that you already fish deep structure!


----------



## DROPPINEM

X2 on Legend in kennesaw.They have what you need and treat you right!!Top notch guys!!Give em a try 770-528-9450..Tell em Brandon Wilbur sent ya


----------



## MTMiller

Alan in GA said:


> Between you and the back flats is 'great area' to cast shallow running crank baits. There are submerged logs that hold some big fish! Most as I said, just throw at the bank. That lake is one of the best to turn around and throw at what 'appears' to be empty water. You probably know that being that you already fish deep structure!



Thanks for the tips Alan!  I will try that next time I go out there.  I haven't tried much in the middle of the lake but that makes good sense to me.  That lake is so shallow in spots.  You can be in the middle of the lake and you can't see bottom because of the water clarity and then you stick a paddle down and realize you are only in 5' deep water or less.  It takes a while to get used to that.  My depth finder really helps out there.  Sometimes I think it is really too shallow to see accurate fish and structure on it though.


----------



## deerbandit

For lake Acworth coming from kennesaw on HWY 41 turn right on HWY 92 then turn right on your 3rd road. Go down about a mile and there will be a park on your left that is run by the city of acworth. Put in there and go to your right and follow the shore and you will see a small tunnel going under the road fish in the smaller part of the lake back there.


----------

